# Last pic befor I sold my D3100.



## teonguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

I just sold my D3100 this evening because I have my eyes on the D7000 and hopefully I can get it soon. I found one on CL and the guy said he would let it go $960. I offered him 850 but he did not even text back .http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pho/3445752388.html (Still new). How much do you think should I ask him ?? I know the new one costs more than $1000 but who know he has used it or not.

I got my speedlite YN560 last night form Amazon and gave it a try. Unfortunately , It stopped working after 2 hours I played with it. Too bad , I guess I get what i pay for.

Here the pic I took last night
D3100 using 55-200mm
ISO 100 1/250 f 5.3


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice pic man. Thanks for posting the specs you used.


----------



## teonguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> Nice pic man. Thanks for posting the specs you used.


I m really new to photography and still learning Thank you


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Just FYI, in that post he said no texts; maybe that's why he didn't respond?


----------



## teonguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

Jadelin said:


> Just FYI, in that post he said no texts; maybe that's why he didn't respond?


Oh he actually texted back when i first asked the price. He does not want to go lower than $950.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd pass. You can get the D7000 for less than $800 all day long.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.adorama.com/INKD7000R.html roud: its a great camera!


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

i really like the colors


----------

